# Up and Coming VPS Providers You've Been Happy With Recently



## drmike (Jun 17, 2013)

We all know about the staple go to's in the lower end of the VPS industry.  Companies like Prometeus, BuyVM, RamNode, Hostigation, ipxCore and SecureDragon.

I want to hear about new providers you've been impressed with recently.  Perhaps a new company or a new offer?  Or maybe a panel or customer system you've really liked.

Who should we give some additional interest to and be considering?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 17, 2013)

SouthBendVPS. Ordered a VPS from them, it was setup quick. Had an issue with the IP being dirty according to Google (Use the server as a VPN, Google makes me enter CAPCHA codes).  I wasn't too worried about itm and they said to contact them again in a few days as they were getting new IPs and would swap mine out. I don't contact them, but instead they open a ticket for me asking when to proceed. That was nice. I wasn't going to bug them about it too much but they offered. 

Good provider so far and am adding a couple project sites to that server as well. Will do a more detailed review when enough time has passed to make it worthwhile to write one.


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2013)

Just re-read the content oops.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 17, 2013)

Seeming this is about companies that recently have started up instead of already established ones  I'll put one on here.

I really like Backupsy.  Granted I haven't touched it much besides for monitoring and just several crons that backs up some of my smaller VPS containers, it's been up with no problem for a long time.

Also, their custom control panel is pretty fantastic.  I mean it's built on top of Proxmox but it does everything you want the KVM to do.  Definitely a ton of work was put into it I can tell.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2013)

Stop it Pie!  Stop it.  Quit tickling my pocketbook with Backupsy 

Their panel looks great and Proxmox lately has been my personal virtualization solution.

Glad to hear another endorsement for them.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 17, 2013)

*@*, I mean if you give me more time I could probably find something to complain about (like IPv6 *cough cough* but now I'm being hypocritical)  

In all honesty, this control panel is pretty refreshing from standard Solus. I also haven't tried the Automatic installation they have available, so I actually might test that out soonish... 

Pretty nifty overall.


----------

